# Deal of the Day - "Alpine Strawberries" and "Lemon Balm Bundles"



## ChristieAcres

Today, I taught a class on Gardening through a Homesteader's Perspective, which covered a lot of ground in an overview fashion. At my class, I brought a lot of plants & seeds.

I had *(20) Pineapple Crush Alpine's* left. They are available for $4 each, but the best deal is the double bundle, also $4. That equates to 2/$4. They are already packed to ship (see pick).

Also, offering the* "Lemon Balm Bundles," *at least (6) small plants bundled for $3.

Please order *3 Alpines* or *3 Alpines & 1 Lemon Balm Bundle*, or combination that will fill your box ($6 shipping, priority mail). I can get *(5) Lemon Balm Bundles *in one box.

I can only accept Paypal to ship out tomorrow or Tuesday (when I can get to the Post Office). The ones not sold will be replanted in a permanent area (they can't be packed for more than a few days this way before being shipped). 

Please post here & email me:

[email protected] (also my Paypal pay to addy).


----------



## ChristieAcres

The "Lemon Balm Bundle" is shown at the top. The Alpine on the left is one larger plant. The one on the right are two smaller ones. The bottom pictures shows all the plants packed for traveling!


----------



## ChristieAcres

*(10) Alpines left
(7) Lemon Balm Bundles left*


----------



## freegal

I'm interested in the 10 alpines. I sent you an email.


----------



## ChristieAcres

****Sold out to Freegal on Alpines****
*
***Lemon Balm Bundles still available****


----------



## ChristieAcres

****Sold 5 Alpines to Freegal, so there are 5 left!****
*
***Lemon Balm Bundles still available****


----------



## Otter

I sent an email


----------



## ChristieAcres

*(2) Alpines left
(6) Lemon Balm Bundles left*


----------



## Elizabeth

Hi Lori-

I would like the two remaining Alpines. If I am reading correctly, that would consist of a total of four plants- is that right?

Please let me know how much I owe you, and how to pay for them.

Also, we are under 4' of snow right now. Could I plant these in pots in my greenhouse for now and then transplant them to the garden if/when the snow melts?

Thanks


----------



## ChristieAcres

Elizabeth said:


> Hi Lori-
> 
> I would like the two remaining Alpines. If I am reading correctly, that would consist of a total of four plants- is that right?
> 
> *Yes, 2/$4 each X 2 = $8 + $6 for Shipping = $12.00*
> 
> Please let me know how much I owe you, and how to pay for them.
> 
> In OP:
> 
> I can only accept Paypal to ship out tomorrow or Tuesday (when I can get to the Post Office). The ones not sold will be replanted in a permanent area (they can't be packed for more than a few days this way before being shipped).
> 
> Please post here & email me:
> 
> [email protected] (also my Paypal pay to addy).
> 
> Also, we are under 4' of snow right now. Could I plant these in pots in my greenhouse for now and then transplant them to the garden if/when the snow melts?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can plant and store in your greenhouse or inside near a window with good sun exposure.


----------



## Elizabeth

Payment sent.

Thanks very much!


----------



## ladybug

I'm never quite fast enough for those alpines! Keeping my fingers crossed for next time


----------



## ChristieAcres

No worries, I'll have more available in a month :clap:


----------



## ladybug

Awesome!! I will definitely be keeping an eye out for them  I have 2 plants from last year and I need more


----------



## ChristieAcres

So, Ladybug, please share why you want more... Others would probably be interested. This is my favorite variety of any strawberry I have ever grown. I think you know why!


----------



## ChristieAcres

****Lemon Balm SOLD***

Thank you for the orders!
*


----------



## freegal

My alpines came in the mail today! I set up my little indoor greenhouse and will plant the strawberries in pots. They will stay in there until planting out time. Last year I couldn't resist and let them fruit indoors - they are truly delicious little sweeties.

Thanks Lori!


----------



## ladybug

I absolutely loved the flavor of these, I bought mine last year and I wish I had bought a dozen more- they grow very well where I am in zone 7. They also didn't seem affected by the drought we had here last year, and are already covered in flowers this year. We have several other strawberry varieties (Herriot and Quinalt) but these have a much better flavor than the other varieties we've grown.


----------



## belladulcinea

I want on the list for strawberries please!


----------



## Elizabeth

Lori-

Just wanted to let you know that the berry plants arrived today. They look to be in excellent shape.

Thanks again,

Elizabeth


----------



## ChristieAcres

belladulcinea said:


> I want on the list for strawberries please!


Just look for my Barter Thread, which will be posted in April


----------



## ChristieAcres

belladulcinea said:


> I want on the list for strawberries please!


Just look for my Barter Thread, which will be posted in April :happy:


----------



## Laura Workman

Dang it! Missed it again! :sob:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Laura Jensen said:


> Dang it! Missed it again! :sob:


Now, now, Laura, April is only next month...


----------



## Otter

Mine came today, in lovely shape, and are settling happily into hanging baskets. Thanks so much! I'm so glad to finally be able to try these.


----------



## ufo_chris

lorichristie said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Elizabeth
> 
> Hi Lori-
> 
> I would like the two remaining Alpines. If I am reading correctly, that would consist of a total of four plants- is that right?
> 
> Yes, 2/$4 each X 2 = $8 + $6 for Shipping = $12.00
> 
> Please let me know how much I owe you, and how to pay for them.
> 
> In OP:
> 
> I can only accept Paypal to ship out tomorrow or Tuesday (when I can get to the Post Office). The ones not sold will be replanted in a permanent area (they can't be packed for more than a few days this way before being shipped).
> 
> Please post here & email me:
> 
> [email protected] (also my Paypal pay to addy).
> 
> Also, we are under 4' of snow right now. Could I plant these in pots in my greenhouse for now and then transplant them to the garden if/when the snow melts?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Yes, you can plant and store in your greenhouse or inside near a window with good sun exposure.





_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## ChristieAcres

Not sure what that last post was about, but all are sold. I will post when I have more Alpines available.


----------

